# Adding ShoutBox in wordpress...



## adi007 (Mar 20, 2008)

> A shoutbox, saybox, tagboard, or chatterbox is a chat-like feature of some websites that allows people to quickly leave messages on the website, generally without any form of user registration.


 *img247.imageshack.us/img247/1977/shoutboxju4.jpg​ A shoutbox is of immense use if you want to interact with your readers quickly…​ Let’s learn how to do it in case of Wordpress blogs….

Download the Shoutbox plugin from *pierre.sudarovich.free.fr/upload/File/wordspew-intl.zip
Upload it to your wordpress plugins directory i.e,wp-content/plugins/ directory
Activate the plugin
Add the widget “Shoutbox” in the Sidebar
Save the changes..That’s all..
 You can now try it….

 Now in order to manage your shouts …Go to Manage>> Live Shoutbox

 You can clear all the shouts,delete the particular shout,change the color,change or add banned words list and IP addresses and many more things from there…

Their is also an option called “Use sound alert”.This will create a popup sound every time the user shouts...You can also change the sound…All you have to do is replace the "msg.wav" file in the shoutbox plugin directory with your choice …. *blog.aditech.info/wp-includes/images/smilies/icon_cool.gif

 I hope you liked this small tut…
Waiting for your Comments and Feedback….and not to mention your SHOUTS *blog.aditech.info/wp-includes/images/smilies/icon_wink.gif in my blog....

Source


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for that plugin. Will come handy in the future.


----------



## utsav (Mar 21, 2008)

Shoutbox is a crap thing. it makes the spammers work easier. in the beginning you will like it but later when the blog becomes popular. it will attract lots of spammers and you will go nuts.


----------



## adi007 (Mar 21, 2008)

^^Hey i forgot to tell it has spam blocker feature 
and also you can use the captcha...
so no problem with spammers ..
You can also ban the IP...and not to mention the IP range...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 25, 2008)

and you can also make it members only.
then it becomes something like IRC within website.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 25, 2008)

nice tutor adi !


----------



## adi007 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey giga here...
How was the exams...?



MetalheadGautham said:


> and you can also make it members only.
> then it becomes something like IRC within website.


That's a nice idea


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 25, 2008)

whoa! it was a hell


----------

